# Hi everybody! I am heartbroken at mo



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

I went to the dog rescue centre to adopt the old girl i was going to adopt! I had to go back today to pick up!
I arrived and waited and waited! Then this lady came out and said i am very sorry she died 3 day's ago! I am sorry no one infored you!
I am really upset at mo! I know she was old but wanted to give her a home even if it was for a few day's!
I have come away from there and feel heart broken! As i thought i would of been bringing the old girl home with me!
I could not face looking around the kennels today to see if there were any other dogs there that i could take on!


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh god!! That is sooo sad, they should of let you know before you going down there, very insensitive. 

Sending you a big hug xxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh i'm so sorry to hear that you are so upset,and the dog you was looking forward to has sadly gone.When the time is right i wish you all the best in finding the dog you are searching for.xxxx*


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

sandymaynard said:


> I went to the dog rescue centre to adopt the old girl i was going to adopt! I had to go back today to pick up!
> I arrived and waited and waited! Then this lady came out and said i am very sorry she died 3 day's ago! I am sorry no one infored you!
> I am really upset at mo! I know she was old but wanted to give her a home even if it was for a few day's!
> I have come away from there and feel heart broken! As i thought i would of been bringing the old girl home with me!
> I could not face looking around the kennels today to see if there were any other dogs there that i could take on!


I am so sorry what an awful thing to do to you. 
But how are Tess and the pups getting on?


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

So sorry to hear your sad news.......Take Care!!


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

That's awful - big hug


----------



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi pamela,
Tess it not too bad, Three of the pups passed away on monday! The vet cannot see why! 
I am upset about that! Poor tess is in a bit of a mess at mo! she keeps looking for the pup's at mo! One of the pup's was the one i was going to keep! I feel so bad maybe there was a problem! That she was trying to tell me!
Now there is 5 pup's the vet said there could be more death's! I just don't know what to do with her!
i am giving her lot's of time and attension! my ex friends mumis going to be having Tess when she is okay and the pups are older! As i think that it would be good for Tess to go to her as I don't think i can offer Tess what she needs not with my eyesight going! tess is going tpo be spayed before she leaves me!
I think i am going to adopt some older dog's give them a chnace at happiness then look into maybe getting a dog to help me with my sight


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

sandymaynard said:


> Hi pamela,
> Tess it not too bad, Three of the pups passed away on monday! The vet cannot see why!
> I am upset about that! Poor tess is in a bit of a mess at mo! she keeps looking for the pup's at mo! One of the pup's was the one i was going to keep! I feel so bad maybe there was a problem! That she was trying to tell me!
> Now there is 5 pup's the vet said there could be more death's! I just don't know what to do with her!
> ...


I am really sorry to hear about the the pups passing away, why does he think there will be more deaths? He must have some idea what is wrong if he thinks that. I agree good idea to get her spayed before you let her go.
Thats a lovely thing to do for older dogs that need that final bit of love and comfort and stability.


----------



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

He said one pup,nothing to worry about, three on same day! he would be worried! he would not explain why he thought there would be more death's! Tess is frantic at mo! I thought my ex friends mum said that she would have Tess, i thought not until i have got her spayed!
She is okay with that as she has a full male collie! he has not been done! I just feel down about the pups and the old girl,as i had already named her, i was going to call her candy, like a good old fashioned sweet, I thought it would suit her!


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Aww, I'm really sorry. You sound like you're having such a rough ride at the moment. Hope things get better for you soon and sorry about the old dog. 

Sh xx


----------



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

Just been in to check on Tess and the pup's another 3 have passed away!
Now there is only 2, I just don't know what to do right now! i am so upset, and Tess is so down!


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear the sad news of the older dog you were so kindly going to adopt. I feel that the rescue centre was thoughtless in not contacting you at least the second if not the same day she past away, but certainly before you wen there to collect her/him. It still wouldn't have been pleasant, but at least you wouldn't have been at their premises waiting all excitedly to take home your new pal. They should have called out of courtesy if nothing else.


I was also very sorry to read you have lost three puppies. It is bad enough loosing one but three is so heart rendering. It really does appear that you have your hands full at the mo with the pups and their mum; and with your failing eyesight. I hope that your vet is wrong and that the 5 remaining pups pull through. Please kindly keep us updated with their progress.

All the very best,


----------



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi doggiesgalore, 6 have now passed away!
I am so scared that Tess will lose the other 2 now! She looks so down, I keep trying to confort her and there is nothing that i can do for her!
I keep giving her lots of tlc and stroking her!


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

Aww you're really having a bad time of it at the moment Poor Tess - I hope her remaining pups will be ok.

Thinking of you


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Sandy
I read your post this morning, and did not reply - purely because I really did not know what to say, (which is pretty unusual for me) almost 12 hours have passed and I still cannot find the words, I can only begin to imagine how you feel. How very very sad that this girl did not experience just a few days of comfort with you before making her journey to the bridge. 
RIP sweetheart.
regards
Sue


----------



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi sue
Thank you for your kind words1 silly as it sounds i am heart broken been one of those weeks this week! Hopefully my mum arives later and as when i was a kid run to mum and she makes it all better with a magic kiss!
Well that won't work but it might! i am heartbroken real bad today! been up all night not slept at all been thinking!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi I am so sorry for all the heartbrake you are going through. The little pups passing must be awful. It may be fading puppy syndrome, it might be worth researching to see if there is anything you can do.


----------



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Vizzy
will look that up! Thanks for your kind words


----------



## Chinchillagirl (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that.At least your heart was full of good intentions & now the poor girl is in the best place.
Maybe one day you can give all that love to another lonely dog.
Dont feel sad.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Im speachless...i cant imagine how youre feeling right now..my thoughts are with you 

Give Tess a hug from me?

Sammy


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

sandymaynard said:


> I went to the dog rescue centre to adopt the old girl i was going to adopt! I had to go back today to pick up!
> I arrived and waited and waited! Then this lady came out and said i am very sorry she died 3 day's ago! I am sorry no one infored you!
> I am really upset at mo! I know she was old but wanted to give her a home even if it was for a few day's!
> I have come away from there and feel heart broken! As i thought i would of been bringing the old girl home with me!
> I could not face looking around the kennels today to see if there were any other dogs there that i could take on!


What a sad, sad story and my heart goes out to you.

Perhaps in a while you may decide to go and take another look and find another older dog who needs a home. It's such a wonderful thing to do, since the oldies are so often overlooked.


----------



## youve got mail (Apr 29, 2009)

so sorry to read this ,how sad for you ,and for her . there are so many oldies ,in the kennels ,that still have , years left to be happy in there new home . when you feel better , you choose another one . there one, in one of those cages ,just longing to , come and live with you . im so sorry to read this .:sad: its heart breaking


----------

